# Lost Creek - Jan 25



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

The day started out at 4:15am my brother, girlfriend and I were going to go to strawberry but weather conditions were not at the best. Raining in Ogden through Weber canyon then heavy snow fall making 1-2" of slush on the road made the decision not to go. We decided instead lost creek was a better option. Fist off slushy sides made it scary for my girlfriend, I know that 7" of ice is plenty thick but convincing her of that was a little hard. All in all we had a great time and caught a total of 13 between us. We were using a combination of yellow and white jigs tipped with wax worms. The largest was my girlfriends fish measuring 20-21" of pure anger this is the largest that I have seen come out of lost creek. 
wet conditions, heavy snow and a 1 mile hike made this her fish a trophy in anyone's book.









She loves to catch big fish


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pictures. Glad she caught a nice one after the hike.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good looking fish, there are some big ones in there! I got one near the boat ramp this past summer. We ice fished it last Friday afternoon and managed a few dinks. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice cutt!!! Wow, thats only the second big fish ive seen come outta there. Looks like you had better success there than the berry is treatin people anyway! Id luv to nail a cutt that big outta lost creek! Did you hike into the inlet?


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Not to the inlet we were in a cove about 1/4 mile away, a few people were on a 4x4 near the cove but I do not know how they did.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lost Creek ?? :? 

I had no idea !! :shock: ...nice fish !!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice!
I have had some very good days at LC on my toon but I have never caught a fish like that one.


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

See, and this is why I like this board! I didn't even know about Lost Creek. Now I definitely want to know more! Great Post, and what a GREAT fish!


----------



## Cowpatty (Jan 27, 2009)

I am not familiar with Lost Creek. Would you mind sharing the directions on how to get to it? This sounds like it is around Willard Bay. That was a really nice fish. Thanks for sharing the story and pic's.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

LC is up Weber canyon.
You exit at the Croyden/Cement Plant exit.
There are signs that will get you there, once you are past the cement plant.

LC is a small reservoir that is stocked with planter Rainbow and Cutthroat Trout each year.
I think that Tiger Trout were also stocked in there last fall.

Most trout are under 12" with some holdover fish that are larger.
Very few fish get as large as the one in the picture though.
That one is a great catch!!!

The reservoir has a boat ramp and is wakeless speed only, which is nice for us float tubers.


----------



## meMYSELFnI (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry about the pic quality, it was on a camera phone. Still don't know how to take a pic without the blue color. :x 

It was just us 3 up there in our party. 

FYI 
Anyone that hasn't fished up at Lost Creek, I'll let you know that this is by far NOT the average fish taken in Lost Creek. Most that my brother (12many) and I catch are typically about 12" - 15". Some of the larger fish in the back of Lost Creek, maybe 18"ish. 
I always have a good time at Lost Creek and I typically catch enough fish to make the time fly. If you're looking to go and pull out a fish like the one above, go to Strawberry! lol 
If you just want to get out and just catch trout, Lost Creek is a good place.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Very nice catch. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

meMYSELFnI said:


> Sorry about the pic quality, it was on a camera phone. Still don't know how to take a pic without the blue color. :x
> 
> It was just us 3 up there in our party.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Fish like that in there are very few and far between, mostly its dinks. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! 

Glad the fishing was good for you, and congrats to your girlfriend on that awesome cutt!


----------



## fd757 (Oct 21, 2007)

WOW, that is hot. I fishied it on Sat the 24th, and not even a nibble. That is cool, now I want to go back.


----------



## MULEYSTALKER (Feb 21, 2008)

Very nice fish!!!!


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the reply's and all of the support my self and my brother (meMYSELFnI) will keep everyone up to speed on our fishing trips in the future.
Thanks everyone


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Id say she's a keeper the girlfriend that is. looks like she had fun and was a good sport even under not so favorable weather /Ice condition.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

:shock: Is she licking that fish??? I don't even like touching those things. EWwwwwwww. :lol:


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

*SWEET FISH!* Dang I want to ice some fish this season!

Just curious, but is your girlfriend related to Jimmy Houston, that notorious bass-kisser?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That is a good sized fish for LC. I have personally never fished it, but from what I hear, the fish usually aren't that big! Nice job!


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice fish, Now she is going to want to go EVERY time, Thanks for sharing and the pictures.


----------

